# Mozaik Software - any one use this?



## Designgrl811

I have posted before about this, but I work for a custom cabinetry shop. We use AutoCAD and have a person who does all our renderings for us using Revit and photoshop. I currently use a program called Product planner ( previously pattern systems ) which is now owned by 2020. It just died today, I will either have to pay to get back on support, to even get help, or I can quit this archaic software and upgrade to something else. I absolutely loathe 2020, I don't want to give another dime to this company! So, I really need a quick solution and fast. We make all our cabinets, and I order all parts I need for our cabinets. My process is this; I manually imput all my cabinets from my autocad drawings into the product planner, and it generates my custlists, and optimizes the sheets for me and generates labels for my parts. We do not need to run a CNC with anything, as the motherboard for our CNC is broken. We manually imput all the info from our cutlists ( I know this is time consuming ) But we have done it this way for 20 years, not going to change it now... So I need a solution and quick, before I end up paying for the upgrade to get back on support. I have looked into Mozaik software, it seems to be just what I need. Does anybody have any imput on this?? Can you tell me what exactly you use it for and does it work out?? We make everything here, so each job I do it basically custom made to order. So, I need standards set into place, but everything needs to be able to change. Is the learning curve really high?? Can I pick this up quickly? I consider myself pretty skilled in computers. 

Thanks for looking !!

- S, Michigan


----------



## TimberlineMD

It is created by the original developers of CabinetVision, which makes Mozaik my first choice if I were still in the cabinet business (CNC). Have not tried it, but you could use it for the 3 months they want you to commit to and decide then. You could try before you buy, Cabinet Planner, which only costs $69 and has pretty good cut lists.


----------



## Gus Magas

We have two seats in our office and don't use them. Its not that its a bad program - nor that its useless - its just that it seems that its more apt for home / small project use. It could also be that people are not using the program because they have other options that they are used to.


----------



## FLBrownie

Designgrl811 - did you find a solution? I've used Cabinet Vision since the early nineties and have "trialed" Mozaik for 3 months because I really like SketchUp and it relies on SU heavily. (not to mention as stated earlier that its the original CV guys) I however opted to stay with CV and upgraded to their latest and greatest, though it cost me dearly. Have you considered outsourcing your drafting?


----------

